# DRI closes European Sales and Marketing business



## DanZale2000 (Nov 3, 2017)

The following was sent to members of the DRI European Collection.

"For some time, our European Sales and Marketing business has faced a series of challenges in achieving budgeted sales targets. We have implemented a number of initiatives in an attempt to improve the performance in Europe, but the situation has not improved. After careful evaluation, we have determined it necessary to substantially reduce our European Sales and Marketing operations, subject to consultation with impacted team members.

It is important to note that this reduction in Sales and Marketing will not affect your holidays. Diamond Resorts International® continues to be a strong leader in the global hospitality and vacation ownership industries and should you wish at any time to increase your points holding, we will continue to have dedicated team members at your disposal to assist you. The decision to restructure is in the best interest of the business, as we continue to focus on providing you and your family with unforgettable holiday experiences.

We appreciate your understanding during this time and assure you that we value our global offering, and our European resorts will continue to deliver the same holiday experience that you have come to cherish. We look forward to welcoming you on your next holiday.

Should you have any questions about this change, please email AssistanceEurope@diamondresorts.com.

Sincerely,
Diamond Resorts International®"


----------



## DanZale2000 (Nov 3, 2017)

The following is from the DRI Facebook page.

"We have decided to substantially reduce the European Sales and Marketing operations however sales and marketing will continue and we will still operate three sales centers in Europe."

https://www.facebook.com/DiamondResortsInternational/posts/10157001879073066


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 3, 2017)

truly hope they open the deedback program to EU owners!


----------



## WBP (Nov 5, 2017)

It sounds to me like those Europeans are very smart consumers.


----------



## amycurl (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm sure the members that got this are playing a tiny violin just for DRI.


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 8, 2017)

The End of Timeshare Sales in Europe?
by Kevin Wash
https://www.vosconsultants.com/single-post/2017/11/06/The-End-of-Timeshare-Sales-in-Europe

... one of the biggest failures of the Larger Developers has been in developing and reinventing their product to meet todays European market demands which is very different from the American market, and the “back in the day” market.

Instead they have simply focused on going back again and again to their existing members, a policy that can only end in tears.

The smaller European based developers continue to run their business’s and make consistent profits, largely to changing the product offering, moving towards shorter terms of membership / ownership, easier exit strategies transparency, and more flexibility than ever, again sadly these guys are in the minority.


----------



## mj2vacation (Nov 11, 2017)

I sat in senior level meetings at one point with a niche timeshare developer who has European properties that are not timeshare.  When discussing growth, Europe came up and we were told that under no circumstances would any European development be considered at anytime.


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2017)

mj2vacation said:


> I sat in senior level meetings at one point with a niche timeshare developer who has European properties that are not timeshare.  When discussing growth, Europe came up and we were told that under no circumstances would any European development be considered at anytime.


Are you at liberty to share the reason(s) behind this decision?


----------



## cd5 (Nov 16, 2017)

Probably because their consumer laws have a lot more teeth than those in North America? Lots of rules and regulations to abide by in Europe so a timeshare developer would find running their "business" there a lot more difficult than in the US.


----------



## winger (Nov 16, 2017)

cd5 said:


> Probably because their consumer laws have a lot more teeth than those in North America? Lots of rules and regulations to abide by in Europe so a timeshare developer would find running their "business" there a lot more difficult than in the US.


You mean 'red tape' of sorts, from a company's perspective.


----------



## cd5 (Nov 16, 2017)

winger said:


> You mean 'red tape' of sorts, from a company's perspective.



Good for the consumer. But companies don't like it.


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm not sure it's red tape, which usually means bureaucratic rules. The European Parliament issued a law that regulates vacation ownership activities. Specifically it requires a "cooling off" rescission period of 14 calendar days after the buyer returns to their resident country and it prohibits any advance payments in all member states. This, of course, makes it impossible for the sales agents to use the "same day see and sell" tactic.


----------



## regatta333 (Dec 10, 2018)

I am currently staying at Karma Bavaria in Schliersee, Germany.  My husband and I sat down with one of their sales reps this morning and I was surprised to learn that this was originally a Diamond Resort and the Karma has bought up a number of the European resorts that were formally Diamond.  I will be posting a review once our stay is concluded, but both my husband and I are very impressed with the Karma management.
I will definitely be looking to stay at more of their resorts.


----------



## youppi (Dec 10, 2018)

regatta333 said:


> I am currently staying at Karma Bavaria in Schliersee, Germany.  My husband and I sat down with one of their sales reps this morning and I was surprised to learn that this was originally a Diamond Resort and the Karma has bought up a number of the European resorts that were formally Diamond.  I will be posting a review once our stay is concluded, but both my husband and I are very impressed with the Karma management.
> I will definitely be looking to stay at more of their resorts.


Yes Diamond sold Alpen Club Schliersee to Karma Group in 2011. 
They sold also La Résidence Normande and Le Manoir des Deux Amants to Karma Group this year (2018).


----------

